# need advice/insight on old betta



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

I need some advice/insight on what to do with Sparkie. He is OLD (between 5 and 6 years) and lately things have tooken a turn for the worst. All he does is lay on the bottom of the tank with his head and neck curved upright or he is up at the surface "sitting" straight up and down.. His qaulity of life is horrible right now and Im not sure weather it's cruel of me to keep him alive when he can hardly get around. Im very attached to him after having him for over 4 years so it really doesn't seem right to put him to sleep but it also doesn't seem right to keep him alive when he's like this. Any insight helps, thanks.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats quite the age for a betta.Its obvious he's been cared for a lengthy time , but age does close in on the body and sooner or later it slows everything down and death occurs. A natural process of life i guess.Its a personal decision and only you know whats best.Just an observation through your photos , those two last ones seem like he's not comfortable.


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

If he's older than 5 that's very impressive! He's had a good life. My betta is getting old and I hand feed him with an eyedropper (he's usually lying in a plant or on the bottom). He seems happy and when his body gives out that will be it. I wouldn't have the heart to put him in the fridge 'cause I don't really know if it's a "painless" death. Nature will take care of it, we don't put them on life support.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

How long has he been like that in the last 2 photos? I would watch him for the next week and if he doesn't pass on and looks like he is really suffer then maybe you could ease his suffering.

Could you lower the water level so it is easier for him to reach the surface.

Hard call when you have given such a wonderful life and cared for him so long.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

he's been like this for a little over two weeks  that's why im wondering if i should just put him out of his misery. I don't know why he just won't die. It sounds bad but every morning I wake up hoping that he's passed away in the night because i hate seeing him like this 

I put some plants at the surface for him so he can sit on them and not have to move to get air. I don't know if I should just let nature take its course or put him to sleep. If I do put him to sleep I'll probably regret it but I know when our cats and dogs can no longer walk or function we put them to sleep so maybe it's okay if I do...


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

From the photos he doesn't look too 'comfortable' as someone ese put it... like he is struggling. Personally I would put him to sleep with some clove oil (NOT in the freezer, but you probably know that) espescially if he is having difficulty staying horizontal. He's had a great time here on earth, but I don't think his quality of life is gonna get better from here on in.

Also keep in mind that in the wild bettas (or any animal for that matter) are usually picked off by predators or competition long before they get this elderly. So in a way I think that euthanizing exceptionally old fish is a humane and even 'natural' way to end things.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Just now I went to go see him and he shuffled right in front of me and layed down and looked at me like he was ready to go and begging me to put him out of his pain 

I dont have any clove oil or know where to get it? Could I freeze a bowl of water till it gets a layer of ice on top then crack it and drop him in? Or maybe I can take him to the vet to put him to sleep?

I've put lots of sick fish to sleep before with no problems but whenever i think of doing it to him I start to tear up  It's going to be hard but I need to do wahts best for him.


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Kaisa,

I'm so impressed with the age of your fish! Your care is a testament to what Bettas to achieve age-wise with proper care  

I know it is hard to depart with such a dear companion  If you feel putting him to rest with clove oil is not ideal, I would simply suggest giving him a separate container and lower the water to just 4 or 5 inches at max. This way, if he wants to come up to the surface, it will be much easier on him. This set up is often given to bettas struggling with SBD, but I could see it working here as well since you don't want him having to work up 10 inches of water to reach food and air. In my opinion, you can let him go peacefully on his own and let nature take its course while making him as comfortable as possible. 

Sincerely, 
Michael


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity- I've heard that was the worst way you can put a fish to sleep.. apparently it causes a slow painful death..

michael- I was thinking of putting him in a small container and float it in his tank so he can still be warm. For some reason i think he will pass fairly quickly in there. He had been eating fine untill late last night when I went to feed everybody, he spat all his food out 

I got some new plants last night from a member and Sparkie has made good use of the Asian Watergrass 

A nice soft bed


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=15737

Euthanasia techniques...above..

Due to the controversial nature of this topic, *I ask that you only share positive, negative, or neutral reviews of techniques you yourself as a fish keeper have used...*

Thank you... I would really like to avoid judgment on what people have done when they have tried to be a responsible fish keeper up to and including the desire to end suffering. It is never an easy decision, be it any animal so support with your experience not your opinions... But support none the less...

Im sorry you are in a position where these are your choices, and I hope he comes to pass soon, how wver it goes. You have been an inspiring betta keeper


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Well  I think its almost time for him to leave us  All morning he's just been lying in his chair with his gills moving really fast. His tumors have also gotten bigger and must be putting pressure on his insides,

He hasn't been able to eat in the last week- he tries so hard to bite his food but he can never actually get it. When he does finally get a peice he spits it about 30 seconds after eating it,

Here he is in his arm chair. He loves this spot


----------

